# More ugly truth about Uber and its lack of insurance



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't mean to be Donnie Downer here, folks, but this insurance problem may very well prove the breaking point for the rideshare model. I enjoy driving for Uber, but there is a serious problem with the insurance. To date, here are the companies that I know will drop you or will refuse to write a policy for you if you drive for any rideshare company.

Geico
Progressive
Travelers
USAA
Mercury

Take a look at this article. Here's the spoiler: You're not going to be happy or confident after you finish reading it.

http://www.fastcompany.com/3032165/...rance-industry-is-taking-aim-at-uber-and-lyft


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Many people on here have said the USAA will allow you to drive for Uber or Lyft, but won't cover you for incidences while you are driving for them. But they will not drop you if they find out you are driving for them.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Many people on here have said the USAA will allow you to drive for Uber or Lyft, but won't cover you for incidences while you are driving for them. But they will not drop you if they find out you are driving for them.


That would work perfectly.


----------

